# Separated 2 Weeks....



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

So I will try to keep this as short as possible.
My husband and i have been friends for 17 years, been together for 14 12/ years and married 13 years. We have a 16 month old daughter.

Throughout our marriage i was emotionally abusive to him (going through counseling I realized that it was related to being molested until i was 14 years old).

As of October of 2011 we were going to counseling. We are still seeing individual counselors but no longer seeing a marriage counselor.

My husband told me that he "doesn't love me, can't find anything he appreciates about me and doesn't want me"

Technically we were separated but living together from October 2011-November 2012. We didn't go out anywhere and after having our daughter, I really hit a depression stage. So i ended up telling him (in September 2011) that I didn't know if I could ever be as affectionate as he would desire.

Well, since going to counseling I have realized that I am a loving and affectionate person. Unfortunately, its difficult for my husband to accept this as truth. He feels that "everything I have done in our marriage has been fake".

So what I'm trying to get at is, what do I do now? I live with my parents currently and we have agreed on visitation rights. This is not a legal separation.

He does certain things that tend to confuse me and maybe someone can answer this for me.

Yesterday, he had our daughter bring me a bread from starbucks. He said he asked our daughter what she would like to get me, and this is what she got me. Well, she doesn't talk yet so I know that he got it for me.

Also, he text me to let me know that he carpooled with one our mutual girl friends.

I asked him not to let me know about that unless there is some step towards reconciliation (there's a story to that. There hasn't been infidelity, but boundaries broken and it hurts to hear and see certain interactions with girls).

Anyone know why he would do this? Also, any other advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

